#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ενδεικνύμενο υλικό ανάμεσα σε σκελετούς κτιρίων

## thebet

Καλησπέρα,
ξεκινώντας να κατασκευάσω τους τοίχους (και όλα τα περαιτέρω) σε υπάρχοντα σκελετό από σκυρόδεμα τριώροφης πολυκατοικίας, κατασκευασμένου από 30ετία, αντιμετώπισα το εξής πρόβλημα:

- στον σκελετό του κτιρίου (οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα) με την διπλανή πολυκατοικία υπάρχει το παλιό άσπρο φελιζόλ πάχους 2 εκ.
- στο χώρο ανάμεσα στους νέους τοίχους με το διπλανό κολλητά κτίριο σκοπεύω να βάλω εξυφασμένη πολυστερίνη, επίσης πάχους 2εκ.

Το ερώτημα είναι εάν θα έχω πρόβλημα σε περίπτωση σεισμού (πχ αποκόλληση τοίχων από τον σκελετό ή άλλο), καθώς η σκληρότητες των δυο υλικών διαφέρουν σημαντικά.

Εαν κάποιος έχει αντιμετωπίσει αντίστοιχη κατάσταση, θα παρακαλούσα για την άποψης του.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

Θοδωρής

----------


## Xάρης

Κανένα πρόβλημα.
Βλ. την Υπουργική Απόφαση Δ17α/10/44/ΦΝ275 (ΦΕΚ 270/Β΄/16.03.2010).
"[3] Το επίχρισμα (υλικό μικρότερης αντοχής) είναι δυνατό να συνυπολογισθεί στο πάχος του αντισεισμικού αρμού."
Αφού με το επίχρισμα δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, δεν υπάρχει ούτε με την εξηλασμένη πολυστερίνη.

----------

